# avoir Windows en démarrant sur dd externe



## Morebany (10 Janvier 2020)

bonjour,

Est-ce que je peux installer un système Windows sur une partition formatée en NTFS d'un dd externe et démarrer sur cette partition pour avoir Windows?
(je viens de le faire avec un système Mac OS X)

merci de votre aide


----------



## Morebany (16 Janvier 2020)

je viens d'avoir une idée:
j'utilise Boot Camp pour installer Windows sur mon disque dur interne de faible capacité(128 Go):une nouvelle partition se crée
Je clone cette partition ou le disque dur interne sur une partition plus grande d'un disque dur externe de grande capacité.
Je redémarre sur ce clone.
Je redimensionne à mon gré l'une ou les 2 partitions clonées du disque dur externe.
Ca marchera?


----------



## Fullcrum (17 Janvier 2020)

Ben dans la théorie ton disque externe deviendrait un volume Bootable que tu choisiras avec la touche ALT au démarrage ... jamais fait, ça se tente ...


----------



## sinbad21 (17 Janvier 2020)

Peu de chances que ça marche, Windows à la différence de macOS ne sait pas booter sur un disque externe.


----------



## murzuphle (17 Janvier 2020)

Je me permets de mettre un lien vers un problème similaire auquel j'ai trouvé une solution : Boot Camp sur HD Externe ?


----------

